# What type of Gear box oil for cream separator?



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I posted this in the cheese and dairy category and have not had much response. 

I post it again here hoping to have it answered.

I just purchased a cream separator off of ebay. I have been unable to find out what type of oil to fill the gearbox with. The owners manual (50 years old) says to use "DeLaval Cream Separator oil" Well there is none of that to be found. 

What do I use in its place?

Thanks


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

3 in 1 oil will work.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

gear box oil is basically a automatic transmisson oil


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I have a DeLaval manual (crank) separator. It is not electric powered. Does this matter?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Daniel call this toll free number they sell used DeLaval separators and should be able to tell you what kind of oil. Toll Free 877-268-5865


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much Sondra!


----------

